# What kinds of animals do you have



## Jenna (Nov 1, 2010)

everyone here must love animals, and almost all of you have them, but besides horses what kinds do you have? ex. goats, cows, sheep, ducks, chickens etc


----------



## REO (Nov 1, 2010)

Lots of minis






A bunch of kitties

And 1 dog!

We used to have goldfish but they were 11 years old and they died last Summer.


----------



## Seashells (Nov 1, 2010)

3 Dogs, and 3 minis!


----------



## SHANA (Nov 1, 2010)

19 miniature horses

1 pony

4 arabian horses(soon to be 3)

1 dog(border collie in house)

2 cats(in house)

20 cats(in barn-technically my father in laws)

50+ head of jersey cattle(technically my husband and father in laws)

4 fish(in house)


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 1, 2010)

We have 9 minis,3 big horses,2 goats,3 cats,3 dogs(standard poodle,little poodle,cocker spaniel),fish,1 rabbit



love them all!


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 1, 2010)

a nearing 12 year old German Shepherd matriarch named Riis (my love)

two crazy Berner girls, Callie and Katie

a barn cat named Blackie

two Ragdoll Queens named Jasmine and Jenna

a 5 year old neutered flame point Himalayan named Casey

our 11 month old mitted chocolate point Ragdoll stud, Seamus


----------



## jayne (Nov 1, 2010)

A clydesdale

2 standard donkeys

A pony

3 minis

12 chickens

3 trough goldfish

1 dog

2 cats

1 lovebird

I'd LOVE to have a goat or two, but I feel like I'm at my max right now, which becomes abundantly clear when I start writing instructions for the farm sitter when we want to get away! Yikes!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 1, 2010)

4 Minis

1 Welsh Pony

6 Nigerian Dwarf Goats (3 does, 2 bucks, 1 wether)

1 Alpine Dairy Goat (my sister's)

14 free-range chickens (4 Easter eggers, 3 Old English Game Bantams,6 Barred Plymouth Rock, and a Cochin cross)

Numerous Barn cats (some are tame and have names, some are not)

1 Toy Fox Terrier (mine), my sister has a longhaired dachshund in the house with us, and a Australian Kelpie that lives outside).

I'd love to have an alpaca or a llama, but my time is used up right now caring for what I have!

You can see photos of most of the critters on my website.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 1, 2010)

10 minis

2 big horses (20 and 21 years old, bought one at 18 months old and the other at 2 years)

1 Welsh pony

1 donkey

2 goats

4 barn cats

4 dogs (1 is actually my mother's)

1 big indoor gold fish


----------



## little lady (Nov 1, 2010)

1 Paint mare

3 miniature horses

1 pgymy goat

9 mouse traps(barn kitties)

1 house kitty

1 shih tzu

6 chickens

3 goldfish-that live in the water tanks to eat mosquitos.

That is it so far...


----------



## BBH (Nov 1, 2010)

2 quarter horses 28 and 25, raised one and had other since 6 months old (gonna be hard to make THE DECISION)

3 minis

one dog --getting older

two cats--getting older

Keep thining when one goes alot will follow.....but hope not too quickly!


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 1, 2010)

8 minis _(4 are prego)_

2 mute swans

12 chickens

3 cats

4 bunnys

2 dogs

1 husband


----------



## R Whiteman (Nov 1, 2010)

14 minis, 1 Thoroughbred, 1 Arabian, 1 Great Pyr, 2 Border Collies, 1 Airedale puppy,



6 sheep, 3 cats, 6 hens, and a tank of tropical fish. Those are the domesticated ones. In addition we have a family of river otter, barn owl, deer, occasionally elk, beaver, salmon, wood ducks, heron, bald eagles, skunk, raccoons, bull frogs, wolves,



, cougar, respectful coyotes (don't laugh, the GP keeps them that way,) and enought tweety birds and crows, rats and mice to feed the rest. The flock of vultures do the clean up. All that and we are only a couple of miles from the center of town.


----------



## Reble (Nov 1, 2010)

1 pgymy goat pregnant

10 mini horses

2 fallow deer male and female

hope to have babies in the future.

2 Bernese dogs for the barn

1 neutered cat for the barn

breed Shih Tzu and poodles in the house

I enjoy and love all of them.


----------



## chandab (Nov 1, 2010)

Too many, some days; not enough, other days...

11 minis

1 APHA breeding stock mare

1 AQHA gelding

1 grade gelding (my husband's)

2 stock dogs (husband's red heeler, and I have a mixed breed stock dog, both spayed females)

3 house cats

too many barn cats to count (4 kittens leaving for new home today, 5 if I can catch the wild one)

and a herd of Red AngusX cattle


----------



## Davie (Nov 1, 2010)

Like someone said, on good days not enough, on cold, wet, snowy days too many--but I love them all.

Residing here at the farm and the "No Vacancy Sign is Out"





16 Miniatures

10 Shetlands

1 Miniature Jenny

1 Miniature Molly Mule

4 cats, (one is inside/outside, 2 of the ladies are elderly (16 & 19), and one that thinks he is a dog)

4 dogs (Reg Min Pin, Miniature Smooth Fox Terrier, Chi/Dachy cross, and a uncropped Min Pin little girl who thinks she is the terror of the county)

Approx 20 chickens of which 12-13 are bantams




and a partridge and a pear tree


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2010)

In addition to miniature horses, my husband and I own a riding horse, some dwarf goats, dogs, cats and many types of tropical fish.


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 1, 2010)

We have:

-3 Miniature Dachshunds

-1 Pit Bull/German Shepherd

-3 Leopard Geckos

-6 Miniature Horses

-1 QH/Mustang

-*20 snakes

It's a zoo.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 1, 2010)

Well....





3 minis

 

1 Welsh pony

 

3 dogs ( 2 miniature pinchers and a mix) 1 kitty

2 guinea pigs


----------



## Miniv (Nov 1, 2010)

48 minis and/or Shetland ponies (which includes this year's youngsters)

2 Welsh pony mares - B size (one is a rescue who we are keeping, I think.)

4 full sized riding horses (one is currently being leased out to a teenager. And one is a rescue who we are looking to re-home.)

4 llamas

1 crazy goat (half fainting, half pygmy and he needs a home! He was also a rescue.)

1 mini donkey (a jenny who we have fallen in love with. Thank you Shari for her. She is a GIFT.)

4 dogs (1 golden retriever, 1 lab mix, 1 Karelian Bear Dog, and 1 Coonhound.... Two were shelter dogs.)

3 cats ( 1 Siamese mix, 1 long haired gray, 1 Maine Coon.... ALL were shelter kitties.)

2 caged Birds ( 1 Conure, 1 Cockatiel)

5 indoor fish in aquarium.

DOZENS of goldfish outside in both our irrigation pond and big cow trough.......long story.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 1, 2010)

1 8yr old mini

2 Great Danes (ages 5yrs & 14 mo)

1 chi/terrier? mutt approx 6yrs

6 altered housecats (ages 5 mo, 1yr old, two 3yr olds, 9yr old & 10yr old)

2 cockatiels (ages 19yrs & 4yrs)


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 1, 2010)

~20 minis/shetlands

1 standard mule

4 dogs

2 cats

1 rabbit

and George the Ferret. I've decided I like the ferret more than anything else on the property!


----------



## anoki (Nov 1, 2010)

We all have quite the menageries!!!!





Myself, I own:

7 minis

2 riding horses (1 Hannoverian-14 yrs, 1 PMU foal-11 yrs)

6 Cardigan Welsh Corgis (and hopefully at least one more on the way



)

4 house cats

2 guineapigs

I am looking into a small flock of sheep too....so the corgis and I can 'play' EVERY day!!!!!!





~kathryn


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 1, 2010)

Cats-

Snoopy- Black and white tuxedo american short-hair male

Sassy- Black american short-hair female

DiNozzo- Orange tabby Maine Coon cross male

Elmo- Orange and white Maine Coon male

Black Jack- Black with small tuxedo chest American short-hair male ( Feral barn cat)

Sebastian- Black with small tuxedo chest American short-hair male ( Feral barn cat)

Chloe- Beautiful calico American short-hair female ( Feral barn cat)

Dogs-

Sophie- Wolf colored Reg. Tibetan Spaniel female

Sunnybrook's Shiloh- Tri-colored Reg. Shetland Sheepdog male

Fish-

Bubbles- White with black spot Angelfish female RIP 'Bubbles' (11.05.2010)

Gil- Black,whiter, and yellow Angelfish male

Horses-

(Miniatures...)

Berrys Liberty Belle- AMHR WCMHR Buckskin and white tobinano mare

Painted Perfections Secret Treasure- AMHA AMHF WCMHR Black solid tobiano mare

Sunnybrooks Pay Day- WCMHR Silver bay gelding

Copper Beeches Farms Peppy Sugar Boy- AMHA AMHR WCMHR Tri tobiano gelding

Sunnybrooks Visions Of Gold- AMHR WCMHR 'amha pending' Palomino and white tobiano colt... possibly turning to buckskin like dam

(Riding Horses....)

Sunnybrooks Mr. Moe(Mosby)- Fleabitten Polish Arabian*X*Appaloosa gelding

Banbury Iberico- IAHAR grey Andalusian gelding

Shez On Broadway- AQHA turning grey Quarter Horse filly



Chickens-

Smudge- Blue wheaten Ameraucana

Chip- Brown red Ameraucana

Frosty- Silver Duckwing Ameraucana


----------



## wrs (Nov 1, 2010)

Our little farm currently consists of the following...

5 dogs, (2 are shelter dogs, 3 was "given" to us. 4 dachshunds, 1 heeler/lab mix.)

2 barn cats

7 miniature horses

We love them all.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 1, 2010)

I own two big horses- a 22 year old morgan/qh cross and a imported 12 year old Frisian mare-

1 miniature stallion, 4 broodmares, 2 weanling fillies, 2 geldings, and a stud colt.

1 wonderful dog

1 billy goat and 5 nanny miniature nigerian dwarf goats. (all reg show stock- they are a hoot!)

and 8 sugar gliders-



I breed all the 'colors' asides platinum- but here's a pic of a standard WFB grey baby to give you the idea.


----------



## Thinking small (Nov 2, 2010)

Besides the horses...

Cats, dogs, rabbits, birds and fish.


----------



## painted_perfection (Nov 2, 2010)

Our little menagerie consist of

36 mini horses- one mini lamanch pet goat- four adult mini australian shepherds and five mini aussie pups-my spoiled chihuahua girl- and what seems like an entire ocean of angelfish-- its my biggest hobby I love raising the babies.. they are so inquisitive.. and best of all two grandkids or my monkeys as we call them...


----------



## Leeana (Nov 2, 2010)

One spoiled shih tzu "Sassy" that is more like my child then a dog really. A bunch of barn cats as well....


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently, only 6 miniature horses and two dogs.

Through my life, I've had a variety, starting w/ guinea pigs; later, hamsters(I bred them for awhile, in my mid-teens), white mice and white rats, a wooley monkey(long years ago; my dad, who had a feed store,got him, and I used to put a diaper on the monkey and take him with me to the little local grocery store!!).

Also...let me think---several small hookbilled birds(parakeets; most recently, a parrotlet), a southern Flying Squirrel, various non-feral barn cats(I was raised on a game bird farm, so never got really fond of cats),a spotted rat; several dwarf goats; a PotBellied pig; several African Miniature Pigs(google "Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary" in Georgia for where they came from; Jama made the national TV news in recent months with a bear and a tiger who live together there!);one now-12-YO goldfish, who lives in my stock tank year-round; a good number of previous dogs and of course, a good number of 'big' horses!

I enjoyed every one of them, but must admit, life is simpler with fewer!

Margo


----------



## garyo (Nov 2, 2010)

We have 17 minis, 2 shetlands, 1 old mini schnauzer, three boston terriers, a cat, 1 llama and 2 goats.

Ruth also has 2 minis at school.


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmmmm let's see here...

2 minis (i hope to add some more soon)

1 elderly mutt rescue dog

1 llama (I lease him in 4-H and have been with him for years)

22 other llamas (I work at the farm where I lease my llama from so theother. ones are like part of my brood lol)

And I used to have a rabbit and numerous fish and I hope to add some chickens come spring time.

Dan.


----------



## ErikaS. (Nov 2, 2010)

I have:

3 minis(in a herd of 4 but the fourth belongs to a neighbor);

1 Paint horse- bought at an auction a week ago(remind me to thank my step-daughter



);

12 goats- mostly fainters and silky fainters and one pain in the butt Nubian wether;

3 dogs- collie, lab/golden, Heinz 57 spaz dog;

6 cats- 1 Maine Coon the rest American shorthair;

5 roosters

2 fish....

Wow... that's a lot of critters


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 3, 2010)

MindyLee, I love how you listed your husband! LOL

3 "big" horses; a 22 year old Quarter Horse mare and her 13 year old Paint Horse son (gelding) and her 10 year old Half-Arabian daughter.

8 Miniature Horses

1 Shetland Sheepdog (inside dog, of course!)

1 "house rabbit"

My mother has an outside cat at the farm.

Oh, and 1 husband! LOL


----------



## Miniature217 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have

1 mini

2 cats (russian blue)

1 dog (bass/begle mix)

2 rabbits

Leslie~


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 3, 2010)

We have 34 miniatures - of those 6 are rescues.

1 quarter horse mare

3 German Shepherds

1 collie

3 inside cats

3 outside cats

2 pens full of chickens - 1 pen is silkies and the other pen is banties.

1 Quaker parrot named Jo Jo

1 very old bunny named Skittles

After the rough winter we had last year, I downsized and sold/gave away all of my odd animals which included:

2 donkeys

2 llamas

1 pot bellied pig

2 alpine goats

I really do miss them but have found it is much easier doing chores.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 4, 2010)

1 mini

4 big horses, 3 appy and one "mutt"

4 dogs- boxer, two bostons, and a shar pai- might be one less before winter discussing putting one of them down

1 house that that is a very annoying kitten who thinks we are her mother since she was hand raised after about a month when her mom disapeared.

2 indoor out door cats that are pretty much outdoor cats now thanks to my dog who is a cat eatting machine

and several other outdoor cats as I cant keep up with catching them and fixing them.

I also may be getting and older pony that I was asked to take in.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 4, 2010)

_38 Miniature horses_

_ _

_2 Indoor house cats_

_ _

_2 Barn cats_

_ _

_7 Unexpected kittens_

_ _

_2 Labradors (That we found)_

_ _

_1 German Shepherd_

_ _

_1 Hienz 57 (That found us)_


----------



## Double T (Nov 5, 2010)

Well we live on a cattle ranch so around about 600 + head of Angus cattle.

8 mini horses

7 Quarter Horses

6 barn cats

2 jrt's

2 cowdogs

1 bloodhound

1 side sucker fish

and 1 catfish and that's about our zoo


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 5, 2010)

We have six minis (one colt, 2 geldings, and 3 mares)

2 indoor cats

2 dogs a Lab/Ret mix and another mutt we just lost our Shar pei who was a therapy dog about 4 months ago.

We also have extra puppies or dogs somtimes because we foster animals for the local shelter.


----------



## Baydreamfarms (Nov 6, 2010)

We have 2 mini's age 2 and 7

one pygmy goat about 11 years old

two dogs, one heeler cross who is 2 and a long haired doxie that is 7

one cat who is a year old

one beta that is coming up on a year old

one paint pony

My DH keeps saying no more, he said that at the 2 dogs, one mini and the goat. Then I got the cat and my mini's mom came up for sale, then we got a free pony. So we just keep becoming a bigger farm. LOL


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 7, 2010)

Reading some of your responses I feel like I need to go on an adoption spree.

I'm obviously not holding up my end.

We've on big guy left, an Arab-Pinto.

The mini family, ranging in ages from 10 to 1

1 - near 14 year old feral barn cat

and our wonderful German Shepherd son.


----------



## dragonfur (Nov 7, 2010)

My household currently consists of: 8 miniature horses, 2 powder puff Chinese Crested dogs, 10 cats (including 2 Oriental Shorthairs, 1 Siamese--16 years old--and 7 rescue kitties), and 9 chickens (2 Black Australorps, 3 Silver-Laced Wyandottes, and 4 Americaunas).

That's not including my daughter and SIL (who live with us), and their 5 dogs and 3 cats!






All of the cats are indoors, my 2 dogs and 3 small dogs of my daughter's are indoors as well, and everyone else is (thankfully) outside!


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 7, 2010)

I have 4 miniature horses

2 pygmy goats

1 kitty

4-1/2 dogs I share one dog with my daughter.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 7, 2010)

About 30 minis

1 'biggie'

1 donkey that my grandma took in when he was orphaned at 1 month old. He's a big ol puppy dog.

1 collie, 1 maltese, 3 pekes

2 inside cats and probably around 20 barn cats (they come from our neighbors)

2 new england baby doll sheep

1 fawn that I rescued this past summer. He lives with one of our stallions-had the whole yard but kept sneaking in with him so I finally just left them together. The fawn has had very minimal human contact so we're hoping when he's ready he'll leave and be able to survive on his own

Lots of ducks and 1 rooster that thinks he's a duck lol

Two huge tanks of fish too...mostly angels and other brightly colored fishies that catch my grandma's eye


----------



## Katiean (Nov 8, 2010)

OK, Right now we have;

6 permanent guinea pigs and 6 waiting for homes

6 cats (they live both inside and outside) no mice anywhere (that we can see)

3 retired show bunnies (very old) 1 wild bunny we saved from the cats (going to a good park in the spring) 1 bunny that I am keeping for a solider until he comes back.

7 dogs; 1 very old 1 1/2lb yorkie, 1 4lb 6 yr old poodle, 4 Japanese chins (3 girls and 1 boy) we have puppies due Thanksgiving, 2 weeks later and a litter due on Christmas. Then we have our GP mix that keeps us all safe.

4 minis

11 hens

I think that is all. I'll let you know if I missed something.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Nov 14, 2010)

Right now we have:

6 Minis

3 Dogs (1 Pom, terrier mix;1 lab,Terrier mix;1 australian shepherd)

14 goats ( a few on the way)

1 Barn cat


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 15, 2010)

1 mini

3 APHA horses (2 geldings and 1 stallion)

1 AQHA Mare

3 dogs (1 australian shepherd, 1 Dachshund and 1 teacup Chihuahua

1 cat


----------



## Katiean (Nov 15, 2010)

Oops! 3 more guinea pig babies.


----------

